

Serve HN: A way to show and discuss technology for social good on HN.  - Rhodee

I consider myself to be pretty new to HN. Over the last few months I've learned and benefited greatly from members of this community. I respect the mores for posts (i.e. do not direct link when you want feedback on your concept) and I have contributed to a few conversations too.<p>I say all this because I am noticing a trend. Social enterprises and non-profit tech companies models get short shrift. We embrace MVPs, ask great questions but we don't really lift up the MANY of us who use their time, talent and treasure to directly impact social problems. Some members, like myself, have dedicated entire projects to social entrepreneurship and non-profits. Don't believe me-here are a few y have missed these posts you may have missed related to the subject-<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=197228<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1915997<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2378934<p>I don't consider myself a homer, who thinks slapping a label of social enterprise onto a business makes their founders, product or business model 'good' or deserving of your support. Google Docs, online tuts and cheap computers have done more good in my life than any NGO. I feel pretty fortunate for that, but I also realize my perspective and experience is not the norm. So with some of the brightest minds in the world, right here, maybe we can do the 'possible' to  keep those of us working in the space in mind?<p>Here is what I propose-instead of losing threads related to non-profit and social entrepreneurial world on HN, lets use 'Serve HN:' as a standard way to identify posts.<p>Folks wanting feedback, support et al for non-profit and technology for social good startups, blogs, MVPs, etc could tag posts in this manner.<p>Thoughts from the community?
======
marklabedz
OK, I'll bite. The tough part is that this is Hacker News, not Start-up News,
much less Idealist News, etc. This probably isn't the right forum for
evaluating a social/community ventures. Many people here have a deep
understanding of how to start a business and make money, but not everyone
knows how to address gaps in society (for lack of a better way of putting it).

Hacker News is many things to many people (I'm not in the start-up world right
now myself) but it can't be everything to everyone.

Please don't take this or the (lack of) responses in some threads as a snub to
the many ideas for improving society - I'm sure many of us have had and
continue to have ideas for improving the world around us.

As for the title tag idea, hmm. Sure, why not give it a shot? I don't know
that it hurts. Just know this may not be the best forum.

~~~
Rhodee
Thanks for the insight. And I agree with you. HN is a stream of consciousness.
I read a post describing a project 'Coders who Care' and said to myself -'I
almost missed this and its pretty awesome'...I figured there were others who
were doing similar things or felt the same way and wanted to test the waters -
thanks for the feedback.

